
Show HN: Writing Streak – write fiction every day - rayalez
http://writingstreak.io/
======
allanderek
This looks great. There are a couple of minor bugs that I've come across so
far.

    
    
        1. Occasionally at the 'Prompts' screen, pressing the reload icon causes a blank prompt, which means there is no reload icon. Hence the user has to refresh the entire page.
        2. In  the "prompt" screen the place which I think is for some title text from the user does not show what is typed. The user can see the cursor moving, but no text, they can select the text but it is not highlighted. You can select copy & paste the text elsewhere. Suggesting that the text colour is just the same as the background colour.
    

Other than that, you have small logos in the top right, but the logos are far
from clear what they actually do. Home, Settings and (probably) logout are
clear, but the other two are not so clear.

------
rayalez
Hey, everyone!! I am working on a website that will help people to write
regularly and develop a daily writing habit.

It keeps track of daily word count, gives you writing prompts, has github-like
contributions graph, and all sorts of cool features to help you focus on
writing. I think it's gonna be pretty great.

It's in the early stage at this point, and I would really love some feedback.

Does the idea make sense, do you think it's useful? What features would you
like in that kind of tool?

------
knight17
This looks good. Especially the gaming mode (sprint). That should result in
output from reluctant people/perfectionis.

